# Pigeon Forge Dec 19 - 23



## dadnkrewe (Nov 4, 2020)

Interested in Pigeon Forge for my kids that want to experienced snow coming from Louisiana.


----------



## bendadin (Nov 4, 2020)

There may not be snow in Pigeon Forge. You might have to change elevation to find it.


----------



## eschjw (Nov 6, 2020)

If you go up the mountain to Ober Gatlinburg, you can enjoy all of the snow related activities that you might want to try. The snow tubing opens November 21st, but because of demand you need to buy weekend and holiday tubing tickets online several weeks in advance. Here is a link to Ober. https://obergatlinburg.com/


----------



## chapjim (Nov 8, 2020)

A few years ago.


----------



## dadnkrewe (Nov 15, 2020)

eschjw said:


> If you go up the mountain to Ober Gatlinburg, you can enjoy all of the snow related activities that you might want to try. The snow tubing opens November 21st, but because of demand you need to buy weekend and holiday tubing tickets online several weeks in advance. Here is a link to Ober. https://obergatlinburg.com/


Thanks will check this website out now


----------



## dadnkrewe (Nov 29, 2020)

bump


----------

